# Cost of IVF at Care Northampton?



## caraann (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello Everyone

This is my first post on here.  Me and my husband have our first IVF appointment in September 2013, I am rather confused as to the total cost we will have to pay out.  We have all the info which states £2,900 but not sure what else we have to pay for. 
I conceived naturally in 2009 with our daughter which resulted in emergency c-section, from this I developed stage 5 endometriosis and now can't conceive naturally.  We can only afford one cycle and just wanted a heads up on costs.

Thanks Cara


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

the £2900 May just be IVF. If you need ICSI this will be on top. Drugs will not be included in that price and you will have to shop around for the cheapest price but asda are the cheapest I have found. Drugs range from £630 - up to over £1000.

Any blood tests,scans and consultation fees are also npt included. But when I priced up care, it was around £5000 - £6000.

If you go onto their website, a full price list should be on there.

Good luck
x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Definitely check the price list if possible.  That definitely wouldn't include everything.  I paid about £6000 for my ICSI cycle.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## MissMidden (Aug 28, 2013)

I have had one IVF cycle there in August this year. I haven't added it all up but in total it must be about £6000 once you add drugs, embryo culture to 5 days, use of embryoscope, embryo glue and freezing of extra embryos. 

Most of these are optional and drugs vary according to protocol. However once we got started I found I wanted every optional extra to have the best chance of success!


----------

